# harness cover from ECS



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

$23 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/06F971824C/ES281285/

will this work on a 2001 180 ?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

nilreb said:


> $23
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/06F971824C/ES281285/
> 
> will this work on a 2001 180 ?


Don't see why it wouldn't.. Call ecs and find out.


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

Got it to work on my 02 225 with minimal modification.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like it should fit. We also have the coil pack heat shield available as well. 

*
Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Jason


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Looks like it should fit. We also have the coil pack heat shield available as well.
> 
> *
> Click HERE to order or for more information. *
> ...


Not a fan of those. They kinda cheapen the experience. Like wearing a condom. It would be nice if someone would make a cover for the heat source (the charge pipe) rather than the coil packs. That way you could still keep it all neat and clean + protected. The above plastic harness cover with a heat shield on the charge pipe would look much better.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice!*



warranty225cpe said:


> Don't see why it wouldn't.. Call ecs and find out.


looks nice and clean :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> It would be nice if someone would make a cover for the heat source


FYI, you're obsessed with heat wrapping. Secondly, you'd be insulating the intake charge piping, aka the opposite effect of an IC.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> FYI, you're obsessed with heat wrapping. Secondly, you'd be insulating the intake charge piping, aka the opposite effect of an IC.


Yeah? Where do you see heat wrap in my engine bay? It's called conversation Pal:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ To add to the discussion, the real heat source by the firewall side of the valve cover is the exposed manifold. If anything that's what we should be insulating. I coated my manifold and made a shield for it recently, when I have the shield mounted I'll share some pictures.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ^^^ To add to the discussion, the real heat source by the firewall side of the valve cover is the exposed manifold. If anything that's what we should be insulating. I coated my manifold and made a shield for it recently, when I have the shield mounted I'll share some pictures.


Niceopcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah? Where do you see heat wrap in my engine bay? It's called conversation Pal:beer:


Everytime I see heat wrapping mentioned, it's by you. It's called an observation, pal. :beer: Coating of the manifold, and porting the outlet and turbine inlet, and port matching to the head, would all accomplish more than wrapping the coil pack harness. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I'm the minority I suppose with my original wiring harness, 240K miles, 125K miles of those as big turbo, 50K as a stroker, no heat wrap/shield on anything, and no problems with my harness or going through coils quickly. Now if you had a top mount tubular manifold that hung the turbine over the valve cover, sure you'd probably want something over the harness. Since no one here has that, enjoy your wraps/shields/covers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Everytime I see heat wrapping mentioned, it's by you. It's called an observation, pal. :beer: Coating of the manifold, and porting the outlet and turbine inlet, and port matching to the head, would all accomplish more than wrapping the coil pack harness. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I'm the minority I suppose with my original wiring harness, 240K miles, 125K miles of those as big turbo, 50K as a stroker, no heat wrap/shield on anything, and no problems with my harness or going through coils quickly. Now if you had a top mount tubular manifold that hung the turbine over the valve cover, sure you'd probably want something over the harness. Since no one here has that, enjoy your wraps/shields/covers.


Sounds like someone needs a hug.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Sounds like someone needs a hug.


Better than needing to heat wrap everything. :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

How about a group hug for Adam, and a total wrap for Eric


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Adam do you have the OE heat shield on your charge pipe hose?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Adam do you have the OE heat shield on your charge pipe hose?


 This is what my 225 looks like. 










My 180Q doesn't have a heat shield on the charge pipe hose. And I don't need a hug, you guys are making me question your intentions in this bromance.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

And this is what my big turbo setup looks like. What charge pipe?  Also, notice my coil pack harness.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

There's a before, and an after, but not a picture of it not installed?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> There's a before, and an after, but not a picture of it not installed?


Maybe because I didn't take any?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Maybe because I didn't take any?


That was the point.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> That was the point.


Never mind, deleted pointless post! :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Don't be like that.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Don't be like that.


No harm, I'll share when/if I get it out and take detailed pictures :beer:


----------

